# Rootz bronies?



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know this thread may get flamed to hell... but any RootzWiki bronies?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

brb, banning anyone who posts in here.

(Not really.)


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> brb, banning anyone who posts in here.
> 
> (Not really.)


Here comes the flaming, lol


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Is this fo realz bro?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

MattIrsay said:


> Is this fo realz bro?


Yeah, why would it not be?


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Never heard of anything like that before. Google also told me it's real. More power to ya.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

MattIrsay said:


> Google also told me it's real.


welcome to the internet


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha. Bronies. I don't get it, but whatever. This is kinda funny though.


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I feel pretty.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I hate all threads on /b/ about bronies.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

kvswim said:


> I hate all threads on /b/ about bronies.












Well this isn't 4chan and I'm not a 4channer...

Better question: why would you openly admit that you surf /b/?


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I read wrong and expected brownies. *facepalm*


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> I read wrong and expected brownies. *facepalm*


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mil0ck said:


> I read wrong and expected brownies. *facepalm*


+1 me too


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

for those of you who still don't fully understand, watch this in it's entirety to see why these ponies have been popping up _everywhere:_


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

All I gotta say is... have a look see at my favorite boot animation right about now.







http://desigos.devia...980559#/d4iaxkg
/brohoof


----------

